

Get Ready for Ads in Books  - edw519
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704554104575435243350910792.html

======
shantanubala
If I can get a textbook for free or sub-$10 with contextual ads on the side, I
might be fine with seeing ads.

